# Help for flights from Newcastle to Cyprus



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Can anyone recommend an air flight company ie easy jet from Newcatle airport to Paphos this month as prices are way to high and friend needs some help getting here cheap. being quoted over a thousand each for a ticket?????
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Skyscanner was showing £59 for a one way trip first thing this morning on the 20th via Flythomascook.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jet2.com fly from Newcastle. Their prices are reasonable compared to most and lots of leg room in the planes. I always use jet2 to fly to Leeds.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

As well as Skyscanner try Compare Travel Deals - TravelSupermarket.com

They are showing flights at £318 -£430

Pete


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

kim1967 said:


> Can anyone recommend an air flight company ie easy jet from Newcatle airport to Paphos this month as prices are way to high and friend needs some help getting here cheap. being quoted over a thousand each for a ticket?????
> Any help would be appreciated


Thank you i will pass this on


----------

